# Naruto Forums Superheroes - The Comic



## ssj3boruto (Apr 9, 2006)

*Updates:*

*Part Two Update* featuring _Vash_ (aka VashDevil), _Blue_ (aka Bluelectra), _Sunuvmann_ (aka Suninyoureye), _Sunshine and Gasoline_ (aka Gaspin), _Reznor_, _Ronin_ and _Jef88_)

*Part Three Update* featuring _Sunuvmann_ (aka Suninyoureye), _Sunshine and Gasoline_ (aka Gaspin), _9Tail-Hokage_ (aka Green Hokage), _Cable_ (aka Cable-Man), _dokuro/JudgeDre_ (aka Judge Dreletor)

*Part Four Update* featuring _Kaga_ (aka KK), _Spike_ (aka NN), _Cable_ (aka Cable-Man), _dokuro/JudgeDre_ (aka Judge Dreletor), _9Tail-Hokage_ (aka Green Hokage), _Sunshine and Gasoline_ (aka Gaspin), _Sunuvmann_ (aka Suninyoureye) 

------

This one may be a bit scatter brained (well all of my stuff is). I'll use that neat system 9Tails came up with from the second update onwards to link the post and the posters appearing. But I don't have to do it for the first one, so Blackman's real identity remains just that.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Nanananananaspidermon


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

Hahahaha! Sean, that was quite a start. You have the nefarious _'Black Man'_ and perhaps some-sort of a secondary protagonist, Mario-man?!


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 9, 2006)

SHIT. XD POOR GIRO XD His hand. XD Why is he always your first victim character, eh Shrooms?

Poor Super Mario. XD

"...You understood it?"

"Yeah, it sucked."

ROFL XD


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 9, 2006)

Very nice Shroom. Nice start!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 9, 2006)

I liked Heat more... but that's because of the speed boats 

This one is still pretty funny so keep 'em coming


----------



## Sayo (Apr 9, 2006)

ahahhaha, Amusing stuffz xP

marrrio parrrrrk0rr 8)


----------



## RockLee (Apr 9, 2006)

Your drawings are getting noticably better.

Also, Giro's kinda funny looking. Did his head become a potato?

Stay tuned for more developments!


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 9, 2006)

this stuff is hilarious. nice idea shrooms. 

sticky this immediatly!


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

RockLee said:
			
		

> Your drawings are getting noticably better.
> 
> Also, Giro's kinda funny looking. Did his head become a potato?
> 
> Stay tuned for more developments!



I believe he was modeling Giro after the recent Batman movie villain, Scarecrow.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 9, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> I believe he was modeling Giro after the recent Batman movie villain, Scarecrow.



so why did "scarecrow" s head look like a potato


----------



## Blue (Apr 9, 2006)

I could never do this, I'm far too anal about my stuff. Looking forward to more hilarity, you're committed now.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 9, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> so why did "scarecrow" s head look like a potato



It's more a mask. I'll try to upload a picture and edit my post.

Edit:


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 9, 2006)

Haha, awesome as usual Shrooms. 

Shroomsbourne = Bourne identity / Bourne supremacy?


----------



## Shogun (Apr 9, 2006)

Mr T would be proud.


----------



## Last of the Arrancar (Apr 9, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> It's more a mask. I'll try to upload a picture and edit my post.
> 
> Edit:



Scary  :amazed


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

That was great.  I must read your others now, I'll read them in a bit.  I loved when that guy got the dildo stuck up his nose, so random and funny.  Great job on the comic.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 9, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> It's more a mask. I'll try to upload a picture and edit my post.
> 
> Edit:



thanks. it all makes sence now


----------



## Reznor (Apr 9, 2006)

Yes! Can't wait to see this ^_^


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 9, 2006)

Hilliarious stuff Shroomsday


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 9, 2006)

Excellent, Sean. I actually like this a whole lot better than my idea. Keep 'em coming! XD


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 9, 2006)

Great work as usual Sean 
soo freaking funny


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 9, 2006)

Lol nice job Shroomsday


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 9, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Hahahaha! Sean, that was quite a start. You have the nefarious _'Black Man'_ and perhaps some-sort of a secondary protagonist, Mario-man?!



Glad you liked it, the avatar and sig combo is very cool to see. There's going to be a lot of characters in this one again, so there will consequently be a lot of heroes and villains.



			
				Dragonzair said:
			
		

> SHIT. XD POOR GIRO XD His hand. XD Why is he always your first victim character, eh Shrooms?
> 
> Poor Super Mario. XD
> 
> ...



It's just how it should be, I love 'ol Matt really. As Sunuvmann pointed out, in Heat only my character actually died. So this time it'll have to get a bit more massacre-ery



			
				sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Very nice Shroom. Nice start!



Thanks and I apologise in advance for your upcoming role.



			
				Gallic Rush said:
			
		

> I liked Heat more... but that's because of the speed boats :)
> 
> This one is still pretty funny so keep 'em coming



I need to bring in Knightboat or something.



			
				Kazuo Kiriyama said:
			
		

> ahahhaha, Amusing stuffz xP
> 
> marrrio parrrrrk0rr 8)



Your first 'awesomeness' message was concise =D



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Your drawings are getting noticably better.
> 
> Also, Giro's kinda funny looking. Did his head become a potato?
> 
> Stay tuned for more developments!



It happens, if you've read SEP League you'll see that I have a tendancy to do less rushing as time goes on. The art will always look a bit ridiculous, because that's what I think suits the comic best =)



			
				hyuugafan said:
			
		

> this stuff is hilarious. nice idea shrooms.
> 
> sticky this immediatly!



Thanks, I might have some work to close all the sub-plots I'll open but this one should be fun.



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> I could never do this, I'm far too anal about my stuff. Looking forward to more hilarity, you're committed now.



You should post it up anyway, I really enjoyed that mini strip parodying the NF Game you made. Thanks though and I guess I am =o



			
				Orochimaru said:
			
		

> Haha, awesome as usual Shrooms.
> 
> Shroomsbourne = Bourne identity / Bourne supremacy?



Thanks Oro.

Norman Osbourne = Shroomsday Shroomsbourne.



			
				Shogun said:
			
		

> Mr T would be proud.



I will confess that Blackman is not Mr T. Thanks though.



			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> That was great.  I must read your others now, I'll read them in a bit.  I loved when that guy got the dildo stuck up his nose, so random and funny.  Great job on the comic.



Thanks, the dildo was a memento from NF Heat.



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Yes! Can't wait to see this ^_^



Eventually the images will load on the first and second post =o

Next update won't be long Ronzer, if my tablet decides to work again (put my computer into standby somehow for a little while and now it's having a snooze).



			
				Fat NIN said:
			
		

> Hilliarious stuff Shroomsday



Thanks, glad you're enjoying it.



			
				Hatake Kagashi said:
			
		

> Excellent, Sean. I actually like this a whole lot better than my idea. Keep 'em coming! XD



I will probably do your idea in the future, but this one gives a bit more freedom, particularly in who I can involve in it. Thanks though matey, your approval is always worthwhile =D



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> Great work as usual Sean
> soo freaking funny :P :P :P



Thanks Jeff, shockingly I will include you in this one later down the line =D



			
				Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> Lol nice job Shroomsday



Thanks, I made it myself you know =)

I had to block out a few smilies to make the image limit on this reply =D


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 9, 2006)

shit inclueded in a shrooms comic
i'm doomed


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 9, 2006)

Wounder if ill make it into the comic? I mean, i got a cool-sounding name and all, and thats all it takes, right?

If i dont make it, ill take it as a sighn that im too cool to be in the comic ^^


----------



## Neji (Apr 9, 2006)

uhhhhhm ok......?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 9, 2006)

I call professor Xavier mind control lololololooooool. 

Or cyclops, OR STORM?!  

Question: Did mario die or did he just mutate into a headless spidermexican?
Anyways haha.


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 9, 2006)

Well it seems we just cant keep your artistic talent down, good job shrooms

May I suggest the apperance of a "Robin" like sidekick to act as blackman's ambiguously gay partner


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 9, 2006)

Super spider = Gonna give me nightmares

But blackman, haha thats awesome XD

Is your power like the inverse of Michael Jackson's?

Doesn't Sunuvmann ring as a super hero/villain's name >_>


----------



## esoteric` (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome job 

the 2nd was great


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 9, 2006)

You'll have to be damn lucky to beat NF Heat.

Good luck to you.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 10, 2006)

I want to be like .  Maybe Jkinglermaus? 

I would go for The Evil Midnight Bomber, but that is Semptimilius' domain. 

EDIT: Also, Chamface Chippendale could be interesting.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 10, 2006)

Holy shit. This can potentially be my favorite of your comics, Shrooms. Super heroes? I want in! Who's not taken? Green Lantern? Superman? Nightcrawler?

And thanks for using my system.


> Thanks and I apologise in advance for your upcoming role.


If anyone's to off the S&G villain, please let it be me via Bitch-slap'o'doom.


----------



## Taxman (Apr 10, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I want to be like .  Maybe Jkinglermaus?
> 
> I would go for The Evil Midnight Bomber, but that is Semptimilius' domain.
> 
> EDIT: Also, Chamface Chippendale could be interesting.



The Tick villains ftw........

I bet I'll get as much amusement reading this, as I have with the other shrooms' comic series...it's basically satisfaction guarenteed.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

I want to be Batman w/preptime


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats S&G rite?

But OMG that Jeff thing is so rofl, he is such a glomp freak 

>_> meant in a good way...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, Sunshine is 'Gaspin' and you're 'Suninyoureye'. I've put the identities with the appearances on the first post. Also, I will do another mass reply:



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> shit inclueded in a shrooms comic
> i'm doomed :nuts



Well mountain crashes never killed anyone in DBZ.



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I call professor Xavier mind control lololololooooool.
> 
> Or cyclops, OR STORM?! :nuts
> 
> ...



I'm still edging between Professor Xavier and Storm. I'm not sure if Mario died or not, only time will tell.



			
				robotkiller said:
			
		

> Well it seems we just cant keep your artistic talent down, good job shrooms:thumbs
> 
> May I suggest the apperance of a "Robin" like sidekick to act as blackman's ambiguously gay partner:wink



Thank you, I'll take that suggestion into mind.



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> :laugh Super spider = Gonna give me nightmares
> 
> But blackman, haha thats awesome XD
> 
> ...



No it didn't, but I did some pretty lazy fitting into 'Bullseye'.



			
				esoteric` said:
			
		

> Awesome job
> 
> the 2nd was great



Thank you.



			
				Vash!? said:
			
		

> You'll have to be damn lucky to beat NF Heat.
> 
> Good luck to you.



I think I heard that about the NF Game when I started Heat =D

This one has the potential to come a disaster, but I will reign it in best I can.



			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> I want to be like .  Maybe Jkinglermaus?
> 
> I would go for The Evil Midnight Bomber, but that is Semptimilius' domain. :P
> 
> EDIT: Also, Chamface Chippendale could be interesting. h



They're sort of comical already, I'll have something else in store you.



			
				9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Holy shit. This can potentially be my favorite of your comics, Shrooms. Super heroes? I want in! Who's not taken? Green Lantern? Superman? Nightcrawler?
> 
> And thanks for using my system.
> 
> If anyone's to off the S&G villain, please let it be me via Bitch-slap'o'doom.



Noted and thanks for thinking up that system. Sort of like 'Wang Kai', I can't do too much bitchslapping because I used it a lot in a previous project (SEP League). But on the other hand, repetition is what comedy's now all about.



			
				TheBlindHyuuga said:
			
		

> The Tick villains ftw........
> 
> I bet I'll get as much amusement reading this, as I have with the other shrooms' comic series...it's basically satisfaction guarenteed.



Glad to hear that.



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> I want to be Batman w/preptime



Shaddup Trunks.

Anyway, I've got the whole 'replying to essentially every reply' out of my system now.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 10, 2006)

That was extremely well put together. Jef is perfectly comicfied.He's sucha slut. 

And you captured the whole "sunny is fat" perfectly. It was so surreal in heat when he had all those muscles. >_>


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2006)

Holy crap holy crap , HOW AWESOME!!! Bullseye is too awesome XD

(But hes fugly in the comics, movie, hes the shit)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

The thing was Sunshine reverted between flabby and intensely musclar in Heat. Well all I'll say is that I'm happy his name worked as a good pun for his weight problem. History repeats itself.



			
				Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> (But hes fugly in the comics, movie, hes the shit)



Reaaaaaaaally?


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 10, 2006)

Always happy to read yer comix shroom.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm not fat and I don't have a weight problem, I'm just BIG-BONED!

Nice Shroom! XDDD


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 10, 2006)

LMAO @ Jef XD

Such a glompy guy <333

BTW, I texted Moe about your comics, says he doesn't know which character he wants to be but is requesting that you make DemonEyes to be...BBQ Girl. >_>;;


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2006)

I can't believe I didn't see this until page three! Bad Kageyoshi! Bad! *thumps head on table*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2006)

Yup 

 = Fugly

 = Cool


----------



## RockLee (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, considering you have a target on your forehead, I'd expect you to die pretty quickly.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't see why Sunuv doesn't have a sign on his head saying "Kill me".


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2006)

Uhhh cuz I'm suicidal...not that suicidal


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

> Shaddup Trunks.


XD Nice choice nonetheless.


> Anyway, I've got the whole 'replying to essentially every reply' out of my system now.


 Good. You need to gradually shed yourself of being personal the more people know you.

Now that I'm an "admin", I'm thinking of just using blanket responses like "Thank you for your replies*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

Suninyoureye has more of a sun engraved on his head.



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> XD Nice choice nonetheless.



Well of all the characters to get, a Dragonball Z one at least gives some muscle.



			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Good. You need to gradually shed yourself of being personal the more people know you.
> 
> Now that I'm an "admin", I'm thinking of just using blanket responses like "Thank you for your replies*



I like how you put admin in quotations (as if you're not a real one) and ended your last quote with an asterisks (suggesting there were terms to come for you to be thankful).

Sometimes those blanket responses are more appropriate than saying the same thing numerous times. I think Miss K's got her enthusiasm on the expected level, she's probably got some tips. Mel's not all that admin-ny, I think her rage is just genetic.


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sean  
XDDD soo funny thanks man

well atleast i made shrooms raptorous


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 10, 2006)

I think we've only repped each other once and each time one of us has bumped up a level =)


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 10, 2006)

that happens when the powers levels are high blame it on me for being Goku XD
you deserved it


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 10, 2006)

..LMAO-tebayo! at Jef Glompku!...


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL  @ Vash beating up little kids.

Somehow I imagine thats how he spends his free time.

Keep em coming shromeys


----------



## Reznor (Apr 10, 2006)

> I like how you put admin in quotations (as if you're not a real one) and ended your last quote with an asterisks (suggesting there were terms to come for you to be thankful).


 That's pretty accurate


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 10, 2006)

> Sean
> XDDD soo funny thanks man
> 
> well atleast i made shrooms raptorous



Well thats kind of funny, the amount of times I repped shrooms over the past 3 comics I can count on one hand....really should do it more. But this time when I actually go to it, apparently I need to spreads some more around. Oh well I can just go neg some n00bs and crush their poor hearts


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 10, 2006)

Aaaha, I like this one a lot more 

Keep the good shit coming.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 10, 2006)

The Dragonball z part, The Flash looking Vash part, The King pin and Bulleye part was Hillarius. Very Funny *Reps*


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 10, 2006)

Pulp Fiction said:
			
		

> The Dragonball z part, The *Flash looking Vash* part, The King pin and Bulleye part was Hillarius. Very Funny *Reps*



... ... now who's Blind... (triple hidden meanings)


----------



## RockLee (Apr 10, 2006)

Vash was a parody of the DareDevil. Hence, VashDevil.


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Apr 10, 2006)

ROFL hillarious! That is the biz! Keep it uP!


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh...Oh..OH!....I get it now and that girl was Elektra right.. Damn Im slow


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 10, 2006)

OniTasku said:
			
		

> Hahahaha! Sean, that was quite a start. You have the nefarious _'Black Man'_ and perhaps some-sort of a secondary protagonist, Mario-man?!


Yep, I'm wondering who "Mario-man" is. xD

Awesome comics, Shroomy, I flat out LMAO'd.  
I should check this thread more often.


----------



## OniTasku (Apr 11, 2006)

The second update was just as good, if not great. I think you definitely nailed (no pun) Jef's personality, Sean. Infact, choosing him to be a model of Goku is actually fairly accurate in that he's very peace-loving and he's always a great and funny guy to be around. But if he must fight, he shall! 

Am I gonna' have a powah?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 11, 2006)

I see Tasku as Wolverine


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 11, 2006)

I wanna be Samurai Jack XD!! 

,

Nice comic btw!!


----------



## Hazu (Apr 11, 2006)

Rofl at Jeff and ronin


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 11, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> I see Tasku as Wolverine


hobgoblin dude 
all he needs is a pumpkin mask and some purple strech cloth

its jef


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 11, 2006)

If I ever get a power I wanna be a pirate.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> If I ever get a power I wanna be a pirate.



"You fight like a dairy farmer" 
"How appropriate, you fight like a cow!" 

MI randomness ._.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> If I ever get a power I wanna be a pirate.


Like Luffy?


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Like Luffy?



Nope a _real pirate_ a grog drinking, village looting, treasure hunting, online downloading, honest to goodness pirate 

Guess it'd be a good villain.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

These are classic. Excellent work Shroomsday.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 11, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> Nope a _real pirate_ a grog drinking, village looting, treasure hunting, online downloading, honest to goodness pirate
> 
> Guess it'd be a good villain.



Like Guybrush Threepwood


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

~ Masamune ~ said:
			
		

> Like Guybrush Threepwood


Rec Batch by Ayu

/shameless advertising


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Apr 11, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Rec Batch by Ayu
> 
> /shameless advertising



I didn't know there was a thread about this Awesomness game (the others 2 of course)..goes to check


----------



## Reznor (Apr 12, 2006)

Next panel plz


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Next panel plz


I second that motion


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll get started soon. I have detailed plans!

Haha, no really I have some rough idea where I'm going this time.


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 12, 2006)

I want to be Bubbles @ PP girls.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 12, 2006)

Oooh Oooh! -checks who hasnt been done- Make 9 Tails and Kingler the other two power puff girls


----------



## Naruyamcha (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish for Sean to draw Dani and Mel executing the Fusion Dance, so that we see 9Tail-Hoekage's creation, Blocca!!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 12, 2006)

Always love a new series from my main man.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 13, 2006)

I still want to be a poobah who wields a huge lollipop beating people until they either die or buy my chocolate!  eh. nevermind......


----------



## Reznor (Apr 14, 2006)

Shrooms! 

More ;__;


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 14, 2006)

Reznor said:
			
		

> Next panel plz





			
				Reznor said:
			
		

> Shrooms!
> 
> More ;__;



..... ;__________;


----------



## Sublime (Apr 15, 2006)

Shrooms you should've made Sunuvman's character a cross between Bullseye and also Tien from Dragonball Z. 'Solar Flare' is Tien's ultimate move and it's effect is whoever looks directly into it will get sun-in-their-eyes. 

( get it? Suninyoureye/ Tien has a third eye / corresponds with the bullseye )
I know, I'm a genius.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 15, 2006)

Can I be a super villain?  Or a sidekick?


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 15, 2006)

I like this.i'm going for 'most boring and generic reply'


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 15, 2006)

Masaki said:
			
		

> Can I be a super villain?  Or a sidekick?



...Shhhhhhh!!!.. don't say the "s" word!!!...


----------



## Masaki (Apr 15, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> ...Shhhhhhh!!!.. don't say the "s" word!!!...



*impales BI's ears*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2006)

Well don't forget, BI _is_ Cham's sidekick


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 15, 2006)

...s-sidekick!... *glres* ...i told you it's taboo word!... *makes a chimenney* ...grrroar!... *throws it at Sunuvmann*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 15, 2006)

sidekick 

sidekick 

sidekick 

sidekick 

sidekick 

Oh and I almost forgot.

sidekick


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Apr 16, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> sidekick



He's not a sidekick...he's a vice-hero damnit!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 16, 2006)

Nananananhemon

I am reading every reply intently (mostly with murderous intent, don't ask me why). Thanks everyone *winks at Reznor SUGGESTIVELY!*

Sublime the Tien idea makes sense, but this comic doesn't, so I'm going to use that in my defence ('defense' for Americanos).


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 16, 2006)

YaaaaY update 
LooL at Cable and Dre 

keep them comming


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 16, 2006)

The next update will have time travelling moron(s?)!


----------



## Jef88 (Apr 16, 2006)

that allready sounds good 
*thinks about heroes from back in the days *


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2006)

The randomness is hillariously awesome!


----------



## Kagakusha (Apr 16, 2006)

Perfection, Shroomyshroomsbad. 
Who'se the Green Hokage though? D:


----------



## furious styles (Apr 16, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Nananananhemon
> 
> I am reading every reply intently (mostly with murderous intent, don't ask me why). Thanks everyone *winks at Reznor SUGGESTIVELY!*
> 
> Sublime the Tien idea makes sense, but this comic doesn't, so I'm going to use that in my defence ('defense' for Americanos).



very nice my friend.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 16, 2006)

Kagabond? said:
			
		

> Perfection, Shroomyshroomsbad.
> Who'se the Green Hokage though? D:


Its Nigel H. Kage's newest incarnation


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 16, 2006)

This makes entirely no sense.

Brilliant, Shrooms.  You created a story where you have no need to actually think of a plot or characterization!


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 17, 2006)

Good gosh. Green Hokage. XD

Dre owning Kaybull.


----------



## Orochimaru (Apr 17, 2006)

"Green" hokage is probably a mod.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 17, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Its Nigel H. Kage's newest incarnation



That's right. All the secret identities are on the opening post ('cept those who appeared on the opening two posts).



			
				Vash!? said:
			
		

> This makes entirely no sense.
> 
> Brilliant, Shrooms.  You created a story where you have no need to actually think of a plot or characterization!



I've always been borderline on that, but it is pretty interesting to know that I can go effectively any direction without breaking the narrative.

Kagabond?, your signature has been taken over by a non-international terrorist. I think you need to do something about these hostile takeovers.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 17, 2006)

Awesome addition, Shroom! I am very pleased with my role.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 17, 2006)

Nobody does it better, makes me feel sad for the rest.....nobody does it half as good as you, Shroomsday you're the best!


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 17, 2006)

Great update

Your drawing skills are definitely improving.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 17, 2006)

It does look great!


----------



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2006)

Yoshi needs to be a part of this.


----------



## Mori` (Apr 17, 2006)

rofl latest is priceless  Judge Drelator ^^ XD


----------



## Stealth Tomato (Apr 17, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Kagabond?, your signature has been taken over by a non-international terrorist. I think you need to do something about these hostile takeovers.


He   knows.


----------



## RockLee (Apr 17, 2006)

> You created a story where you have no need to actually think of a plot or characterization!



Are we talking about Bleach? 8D

As for the characters, most of them sound vaguely familiar in a variety of ways...

Where *do* you get your inspiration, Shrooms? Do tell.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 17, 2006)

As always, these are great.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 17, 2006)

"Upstanding citizens... and Vashdevil"

Pure genius xD

It adds some nice variation to the forthcoming dildo humor


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 17, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Nananananhemon
> 
> I am reading every reply intently (mostly with murderous intent, don't ask me why). Thanks everyone *winks at Reznor SUGGESTIVELY!*
> 
> Sublime the Tien idea makes sense, but this comic doesn't, so I'm going to use that in my defence ('defense' for Americanos).


You can't fuck with the power of the crotch.  +REPS+


----------



## Warsmith Dameon (Apr 18, 2006)

I luv this comic funny


----------



## Sublime (Apr 18, 2006)

hahaha Green Hokage must be the best character yet

a mix of Green Lantern, super saiyan hair, AND genital elephantitis all in one!


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 18, 2006)

Sublime said:
			
		

> hahaha Green Hokage must be the best character yet
> 
> a mix of Green Lantern, super saiyan hair, AND genital elephantitis all in one!


a most disturbing prospect.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Apr 18, 2006)

Well, of course. He _is_ a character based off me, after all.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 18, 2006)

next panel!!!!


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 21, 2006)

fantastic update! fantastic...... *thinks* hey, how about getting the fantastic 4 in this comic


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 21, 2006)

hyuugafan said:
			
		

> fantastic update! fantastic...... *thinks* hey, how about getting the fantastic 4 in this comic



XD!... I want to see... that...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2006)

SHROOMS! WE WANT MORE SUPER HEROES! 
*readies the pitch forks and mobs*


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 24, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> SHROOMS! WE WANT MORE SUPER HEROES!
> *readies the pitch forks and mobs*



get back in the off topic forum, you've got your own comic to finish


----------



## Shogun (Apr 24, 2006)

shrooms, you can't exactly have a comic without the ongoing battle between spambu and spamasuki.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 24, 2006)

> battle between spambu and spamasuki.


Where are these battles? Could you point some out to me? All I've found (though, admittedly, I've not looked very hard) is a bunch of spam.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (Apr 24, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Where are these battles? Could you point some out to me? All I've found (though, admittedly, I've not looked very hard) is a bunch of spam.



that's what they use to fight with, its good for them since it seems easy to make and in an innexaustable stock


----------



## jkingler (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't know what you just said.  Until a translator comes along to correct me, I'll assume that you said the SpamBu are just another group of spammers who are trying to usurp Spamasuki.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 24, 2006)

> I don't know what you just said. Until a translator comes along to correct me, I'll assume that you said the SpamBu are just another group of spammers who are trying to usurp Spamasuki.


You just about nailed it rite on the head


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 24, 2006)

Portfolioin' right now.

After tomorrow I'll have a bit more time. Nice signature Blind Itachi


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 24, 2006)

...O/    \O'... thanks Shrooms... Willl you feature some X - Men in the comic?...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, Toilet reminded me about them a bit earlier on. He wants to Professor X I think. I've got you down to appear soon but not as an X-man, but if you'd prefer otherwise (not about appearing, but being an X-man), let me know.

This Forum is bonkers, the last two threads I visited ranged from statements of hatred to statements of self love.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 24, 2006)

...XD!... The place is messed... as usual... ...

...I'll appear? ...

...*evil laugh*...


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 24, 2006)

[Off-topic] Gambit was the best X-man [/off-topic]


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 25, 2006)

Nothing wrong with a bit of self loving Shrooms.


----------



## Masaki (Apr 25, 2006)

I just decided who I wanna be!

Apachi Chief!


----------



## Sublime (Apr 25, 2006)

robotkiller said:
			
		

> [TRUTH] Gambit was the best X-man [/TRUTH]



fixed it for you, mr. roboto.

Oh and btw I think Blind Itachi would make a great Cyclops ( Scott Summers ).


----------



## Dragonzair (Apr 26, 2006)

Is Goober gonna be Wolverine?!?!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 26, 2006)

Sublime said:
			
		

> fixed it for you, mr. roboto.
> 
> Oh and btw I think Blind Itachi would make a great Cyclops ( Scott Summers ).




...... Blindclops?... XD!!!...


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 26, 2006)

Gooberine?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Apr 26, 2006)

NO! GOOBERMAN FTW!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Apr 26, 2006)

..I bet CMX will want to be the CrazyMoronaut... just look at his avy! ...


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 26, 2006)

Too bad the position of Daredevil is taken Blind I.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 27, 2006)

Update this shit, you lazy ass brit. 

I'm just kidding, but the rhyme was too good to pass up.


----------



## Dragonzair (May 3, 2006)

it now!!!

*...*

YEAH! 

Wonder who'll take the spot as Northstar. Is it possible that those who had multiple accounts play as Jamie Madrox a.k.a Multiple Man?


----------



## Umino_Iruka (May 8, 2006)

hi,how do u put the icon under ur name?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 8, 2006)

Umino_Iruka said:
			
		

> hi,how do u put the icon under ur name?



Follow this link for full instructions:

[S^M] Kiba 06 RAW.avi

Also post any questions you have in the relevant Forum, rather than picking a random thread. Like Questions & Complaints for this one.

On topic, I'll update this comic again guys, but the Naruto Forums Game 2 is my priority at the moment (also I'm thinking of doing another fake Naruto chapter).


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 8, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Follow this link for full instructions:
> 
> Link removed
> 
> ...



...so much work..  awesome Shrooms... awesome... ...


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

A refreshing break.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2006)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Body builders clad in Power Puff ware wins on multiple levels

Lemme check, was my attack reflecting sun off my watch into his eye?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

Yes, and it was somewhat effective.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2006)

Glad I am useful


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (May 13, 2006)

Sunuvmann said:
			
		

> Glad I am useful




*looks at the clouded sky*


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

He can amplify any sunlight many times over.


----------



## jkingler (May 13, 2006)

Can I amplify any seafood many times over?


----------



## Haruka (May 13, 2006)

Can I randomly come in as a Ub3r Pedobear?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 13, 2006)

Can I be super afro guy? I already have the super power to devour things with my afro.


----------



## Hyuuga Neji (May 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> He can amplify any sunlight many times over.



damn, thought i found the weakness. well i'll stick with teh uber mirror then


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2006)

^ Wouldn't that be Shrooms/BlackMan's power?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

I'm not Blackman, just the resulting vision of Giro's reaction to his nightmare gas.

Jkingler I don't know why exactly, but I'm finding your avatar somewhat unnerving.



			
				hyuugafan said:
			
		

> damn, thought i found the weakness. well i'll stick with teh uber mirror then



That or night time. But can his power take the sunlight reflecting from the moon?!


----------



## furious styles (May 13, 2006)

hahaha, nice to see an update (especially one i'm featured in)


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 13, 2006)

> sunlight reflecting from the moon?!


I'm teh reflectin MASTAH! 

I make you see your inner troubles better then ANY freudian psychologist!


----------



## Jef88 (May 13, 2006)

wow
nice to see a new update
 your stuff Sean 

funny idea of the reflection =D


----------



## Robotkiller (May 19, 2006)

Just noticed the update

Great job shrooms, it's good to see you spreading your talent over multiple comics.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 20, 2006)

This wouldn't be "Break your glowing crotch attack" by any chance, would it?


----------



## Vicious ♥ (May 25, 2006)

lmao nice.


----------



## EXhack (May 25, 2006)

Can I be the one who can project deadly ghosts of other peoples opinions?


----------



## CABLE (May 28, 2006)

Man I feel like an ass for not commenting.  Well, good work as usual. You gossa finish this one. 
I LOVE YOUSTILL>


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 29, 2006)

That's likely to happen, it's pretty easy to pick up and go with.



			
				The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> This wouldn't be "Break your glowing crotch attack" by any chance, would it?



I'll take my right to reserve comment.


----------



## k1nj3 (May 29, 2006)

exellent work =D


----------



## Shishou (Jun 4, 2006)

Super Duper Shishou.


----------



## Masaki (Jun 4, 2006)

Is this guy banned or not?


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 6, 2006)

I want to be a villain. Kisame the Black Spammer.


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan_ (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL! That was good hahaha!!^_^


----------



## Aman (Jul 11, 2006)

I love what you did to Jef.


----------



## kakashi_hatake7 (Aug 16, 2006)

...............


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 16, 2006)

...poor newbie...

huh?... i totally forgot this thread existed! DX...

*rewatches*


----------



## Kisame. (Aug 16, 2006)

I think I need more panels in the comic.


----------



## kakashi_hatake7 (Aug 18, 2006)

.................


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 18, 2006)

kakashi_hatake7 said:
			
		

> .................



Spam again and you'll be banned.

Man this thread is nostalgic.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 18, 2006)

hehe
you planning on working on something again or you trowing in the towel?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm doing a comic adaption for Robotkiller's Fan Fiction in the Blender at the moment.


----------



## Jef88 (Aug 18, 2006)

ow cool
keep me noticed 
nice to hear your still drawing 
cant wait to see it


----------



## MYK (Sep 21, 2006)

haha. these are rather amusing. 

if you find yourself at a loss for a good villain, I offer myself. (I can see it now....a dark-haired girl wearing a shirt plastered with kadaj's face, front and back....I laugh just thinking about the image....)


----------



## Sakura (Nov 14, 2006)

this is effing good, shrooms, although 'heat' was a bit more -- exhilarating. xD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow. . .

Shroomsday, I tip my hat off to you for a most interesting and engaging thread.


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Feb 11, 2007)

Black man looks like my classmate joen! haha... All of his item is black even his skin...


----------



## adorian14 (Apr 27, 2007)

funny stuff man


----------



## Naruto_Sama (May 1, 2007)

Awesome.
Art and story.
You're really good.
Keep it up and know your work is being appreciated.


----------



## Homeless Man (May 17, 2007)

Can I be superhero?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 16, 2007)

my friend... this is indeed the wrong place to ask that...

specially this thread...


----------



## GrimaH (Jun 20, 2007)

And this is in the cafe, because?


----------

